# Was haltet ihr von Linuxdeveloper in golem.de

## Max Steel

Was sagt ihr zu diesem OberTroll:

Das ist eine Schander für alle echten OpenSource Developer, wenn ich mir von einem Herrn der sich hinter dem Nick Linuxdeveloper versteckt so einen Text durchlesen muss:

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat von Linuxdeveloper aus golem.de
> 
> dass das alter absolut keine rolle dabei spielt, die leistungsfähigkeit und benutzbarkeit eines OS einzuschätzen zeigen zahlreiche studien. auch wenn du mit deinen zarten 16 das OS bedienen kannst bzw. einrichten kannst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das OS deswegen markttauglich ist. schlussfolgernd bedeutet das du gehörst selbst zur pizzaspoilernerdfraktion mit aschenbecherglasdicken brillen, die ausser dem kunstlich ihres eigenen monitors bis heute nicht viel mehr von der welt da draussen gesehen haben. da kann auch das kommentar, dass dein vater das OS verwenden kann, nicht mehr viel dran ändern. vermutlich verwendest du deswegen linux weil du keine freundin hast, immer noch jungfrau bist und dich sonst keiner aus deiner 8. klasse (?) mag weil du ein aussenseiter bist. das ist auch kein problem, solange du damit umgehen kannst. 
> 
>  nicht zu vergessen bleibt aber letztendlich trotzdem die untauglichkeit von linux/openware im enterpreise- und spielebereich. glücklicherweise hat epic hier den richtigen schluss gezogen und kein geld verschwendet, sondern sich daran orientiert, das geld der anleger zu schützen um weiterhin innovation fördern und entwickeln zu können. aber das wird die garagenfraktion nie verstehen, das ist uns allen hier klar.

 

----------

## think4urs11

ein Troll unter vielen und nichtmal ein guter. Sein Ziel hat er jedenfalls erreicht - du hast dich mit ihm beschäftigt.

don't feed the trolls.

----------

## Max Steel

ja stimmt, naja, leider konnte ich da schon nicht mehr aufhören, das war schon der zweite Thread wo ich ihm ein bisschen die Meinung gegeigt habe.

Die letzten paar Minuten war der schön ruhig.

Aber bei seinem Nick trotzdem eine Schande für alle Linux Developer

Das schöne bei dem ist das ich mir nichts neues überlegen muss, es reicht wenn ich ihm immer dasselbe sage, macht er ja im Prinzip auch, allerdings ist er nichtmehr so beleidigend wie am Anfang.

----------

## tamiko

Trolle zu füttern ist der sprichwörtliche Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

Kaum hast du einen abgehakt kommt der nächste.

Ich würde mir das an deiner Stelle nicht antun.

Dagegen hilft einfaches und nachhaltiges Ignorieren.

Zugegeben - Auf Mailinglisten ist das wesentlich einfacher (Killfile und Amen...) aber was könntest du davon haben, in einem Forum mit einem zu diskutieren? 

Außerdem - was sagt sein Nick über Open-Source- (bzw. Linux-) Entwickler aus? Doch schlicht und einfach überhaupt nichts...

Mich wenigstens erfreut es, dass in diesem Forum die Trolldichte (nicht zuletzt Dank der Moderatoren   :Cool:  ) gegen Null geht.

Gut wir haben hin und wieder mal ein paar unsinnige Threads bei denen man sich denkt, dass die jmd. nur eröffnet hat, um auch mal einen Thread eröffnet zu haben... Aber dieses typische nervtötende Herumgetrolle ist einfach nicht vorhanden.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck: Trolle akkumulieren sich gerne. So ist insbesondere www.heise.de und www.golem.de in meinen Augen zu einer "Troll-Brut und Aufzuchtsstation" verkommen. Ich verbringe deshalb dort keine Sekunde in den Kommentaren und Foren. (Geschweige denn versuche da noch zu diskutieren...)

Man kann mit seiner Zeit einfach nützlicheres anstellen.

(z.B. Die Kernel-Developer-Mailingliste abonnieren und den letzten Flame-War in allen Einzelheiten durchlesen    :Razz:  )

Grüße,

Tamiko

----------

## Max Steel

naja ich hab zumindest mal diesen Kampf gegen Windmühlen gewonnen, denn das war nur dieser einer, er hat aufgegeben indem er nicht mehr geantwortet hat, somit habe ich doppelt gesiegt einmal hier:

Rubrik: Games; Artikel: Unreal Tournament 3 - Demo nun frei verfügbar

und einmal hier:

Rubrik: Wirtschaft; Artikel: Microsoft rückt Apache auf die Pelle

Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt hat er nach einem Troll viel beleidigt, so ungefähr bis zum StartBeitrag oben in diesem Thread (da hab ich mich totgelacht als ich die Mitte gelesen hab), und dann wars sogar recht lustig bis zum Schluss.

----------

## Inte

Kaum zu glauben ... ich hab diesen Thread tatsächlich angeklickt ... danke für die gestohlenen 2 Minuten.

----------

## xraver

Ach, die Leute schreiben doch so viel Mist. Darauf kann man doch echt k*****.

Besonder das Leserforum von Golem scheint von Trollen nicht verschont zu bleiben.

Aber genauso ist auch z.b auf Gamestar.de im Leserboard, was meinst du wie oft mir da schon fast der Kragen geplatzt ist.

Aber ich konnte mich immer zurück halten zu antworten - heute meide ich die Leserbeiträge.

Hätte Heise.de nicht das Bewertungssystem, dann würde ich selbst da net mehr rum "rumlesen".

Das der Typ keine Ahnung hat, erkennt man gleich.

Und was UT betrifft, die Server Files kommen laut Malingliste in den nächsten Stunden und die Linux Version wird der Verkaufs box beiliegen. (Quelle, Mailingliste/Epic-Forum]

Hoffe ich erzähl da jetzt keinen Mist  :Wink: .

Zum Spiel selber, ***MEGAGEIL*** kann man da nur sagen. Schicke Optic, hammer Gameplay. Manchmal ist es so schnell das einem echt übel wird. (musst ich los werden;))

----------

## musv

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Kaum zu glauben ... ich hab diesen Thread tatsächlich angeklickt ... danke für die gestohlenen 2 Minuten.

 

Ich hab beide Threads durchgelesen und mich köstlich amüsiert. 

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ..somit habe ich doppelt gesiegt...

 

Hmm, naja. Betrachte es mal so:

Der Typ trollt los und will seinen Spaß haben, sitzt vielleicht grad nach 'ner Party angeschwippst vor dem Rechner. Also was ist das Einfachste? Man trollt gegen Linux. Denn nirgendwo sonst als in der "Garagenfricklerfraktion" findet man immer so leicht Idi...^H^H Leute, die darauf anspringen. Und du bist ihm nun mal auf den Leim gegangen. 

Uns seine "Argumente":

 *Quote:*   

> ...pizzaspoilernerdfraktion mit aschenbecherglasdicken brillen, die ausser dem kunstlich ihres eigenen monitors bis heute nicht viel mehr von der welt da draussen gesehen haben...vermutlich verwendest du deswegen linux weil du keine freundin hast, immer noch jungfrau bist und dich sonst keiner aus deiner 8. klasse (?) mag weil du ein aussenseiter bist. 

 

Hat er damit nicht irgendwo sogar recht? Ich bezieh das jetzt keinesfalls auf Dich, da ich Dich nicht persönlich kenne.  Auch ist die Zielgruppe nicht auf Linux begrenzt. Unter Windowsnutzern gibt es genauso die beschriebenen Exemplare. Und wenn ich bei uns in der Uni so umherstreif, dann sind im Informatik-, Maschinenbau-, Mathebereich auch solche Personen vertreten, die dieses Klischee irgendwie bedienen. Falls du zuviel Zeit hast oder Dir selbige nehmen willst: http://www.german-bash.org. Da findest du dann reichlich Beispiele dieser Art.

Mein Tip an Dich:

Lies die Kommentare des Typs lieber 2x, und denk danach noch 2x darüber nach, bevor du was drauf antwortest. Man muß nicht bei jeder Provokation anbeißen. Ich schätz den Typ bei weitem nicht blöd ein, wie er sich bei seinen Postings gibt. Trollseiten, bei denen die Leute auf solche Spitzen reingefallen sind, gab es schon haufenweise. Ein Beispiel war: http://www.stoplinux.net/ (ist mittlerweile allerdings offline). Im Endeffekt ist es aber wirklich nur schade um die verschwendete Zeit, die man sonst anderweitig hätte sinnlos verschwenden können.

----------

## Max Steel

ja stimmt schon.

Naja, ich hab mich köstlich Amüsiert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Kaum zu glauben ... ich hab diesen Thread tatsächlich angeklickt ... danke für die gestohlenen 2 Minuten. 
> 
> Ich hab beide Threads durchgelesen und mich köstlich amüsiert.

 Naja ich sehe das eher wie Inte. Nichts gegen einen (guten) Trollthread, kann zwischendurch mal ganz lustig sein - aber in dem Fall war das Niveau wirklich bedenklich nahe der Teppichkante.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ..somit habe ich doppelt gesiegt...

 *Namensänderung beantrag* 'Max Steel' -> 'Don Quichote'  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

was auch immer 'Don Quichote' bedeutet.

----------

## franzf

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> was auch immer 'Don Quichote' bedeutet.

 

Oute dich bitte nicht als Verweigerer großer Klassiker  :Very Happy: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Quichote

----------

## _eckobar_

```
mv -fv this.thread /dustbin
```

----------

## misterjack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rubrik: Games; Artikel: Unreal Tournament 3 - Demo nun frei verfügbar
> 
> und einmal hier:
> ...

 

hrhr, viel lustiger finde ich, wie du angebissen hast und dich mit Trollen beschäftigst. Dank dir gibt es solche Leute   :Laughing: 

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nichts gegen einen (guten) Trollthread, kann zwischendurch mal ganz lustig sein
> 
> 

 

MUHAHAHAHA...

 Tanja? TAANNJA!!! 

scnr *duck*

----------

## toralf

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Kaum zu glauben ... ich hab diesen Thread tatsächlich angeklickt ... danke für die gestohlenen 2 Minuten.

 dito

----------

## UTgamer

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ein Troll unter vielen und nichtmal ein guter. Sein Ziel hat er jedenfalls erreicht - du hast dich mit ihm beschäftigt.
> 
> don't feed the trolls.

 

Wo ist das Daumenhochruntericon? 

Also volle Zustimmung Think4UrS11, ob nun Golem oder Heise oder Slahdot oder ... Solche schlechten Trolle findest du fast überall, außer hier.

----------

## hoschi

Das war eine Minute meines Lebens, ich will die wieder haben!

http://homepage.mac.com/aurich/ars/locks/feed_trolls.gif

----------

## cryptosteve

Wo kommen wir hin, wenn plötzlich Trolle aus dem einen in ein anderes Forum importiert werden?

----------

